# I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO with a paint-problem.



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

On areas of the rear (bumper and spoiler - mainly) there are several spots where the paint has peeled off. . . but it doesn't reveal primer or metal underneath, it's just the top layer of clearcoat and paint peeling. . . so the bottom layer of paint is showing through. . . there's no damage to it - so that rules out someone bumping into it in a parkinglot. The peel around the spoiler, in fact, is up underneath - not in any visible spot.
I noticed it when I was waxing it, actually.

Now, I don't know much about cars - officially this car is my husband's, not mine - but I am trying to understand the problem.

It wasn't there at all when we bought it a year ago (exactly one year ago, in fact). . . because they aren't common it was hard ot find one within our pricerange and in our area - and I ended having to take the middle road on quality VS cost just so I could get it for him . . . and I bought it in Illinois. (No, it doesn't have rust-damage, thankfully. I chose Illinois becaues I had familiy living there and I could trust them to look it over and make a good decision on my behalf).

Well, the peeling problem, at first, looked like a few paint blisters, but now the area of it is much larger - and spreading out.

So what causes paint to peel like this?
Could it be the exposure to southern heat during the summer? Surely it was first shipped to/sold within Illinois. . . it faintly reminds me of the classic 80's paintjob curse that befalls old Ford's, actually - just not that extreme.

And, what can I do to stop it before it continues to spread - soon I hope ot get it repainted, but that might be a while and I don't want my nice car looking like crap just becaue of the paint-peel.

See - it's a nice car:


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I am just guessing but I would bet that the vehicle has had body damage and been carelessly repaired. I have never seen a paint repair that couldn't be detected if you look very closely. There will be overspray or tel-tel signs where the tape was not positioned perfectly. If this is indeed the case, I don't know of anything that can be done other then a redo.
BTY--Very nice looking car!


----------



## Dieseltech (Jan 22, 2010)

Have to agree....I would say run a carfax report and see if it has been in an accident but chances are from the sounds of it it has had a recent "backyard bodyshop" makeover. The paint was probably just thrown on without much concern of cleanliness and then rushed to cure from the sounds of it, Im no paint expert but that would be my initial thought. Maybe take it to a bodyshop and get there opinion on it but I would say a new paint job is in order. Can you see a definative area were it is peeling or is it spreading throughout the whole exterior of the car? Did you buy it from a dealership or a private seller??


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought it from a dealership in Chicago. . . which is why I was pleasantly surprised that it didn't have underbelly rust (as they use salt during the winter which rusts car frames away, etc). My uncle drove it down and I believe him when he says nothing happened to it on the way :laughing: If my Aunt Speedy drove it down I'd be leery.

Other than the paint job we've had no problems - it's a one owner car and before I bought it I checked the carfax, no reports.

However - if it was bumped somehow and needed minor repair it's unlikely that would have been reported and listed on carfax if it was done as a basic touchup just anyold where.

If it was a paintjob - it was done just prior to us purchasing it. Even if I looked at it in person I don't think it would have looked 'off'

I examined the tails and other areas and there seems to be no signs of overspray - but that could just be a sign that they were quite careful with their taping applications.

Hopefully soon I'll be able to get it repainted, I'll ask his opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Just remember, for what it is worth, CarFax claims to guarentee their report!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

GM has always been notorious for clearcoat peel and paint issues. That doesn't mean that it wasn't an aftermarket repair that caused this, but it could also be a paint issue straight from the factory (look at the 1990s GM cars/trucks that have paint peeled off of the primer). My Camaro had clearcoat peel on the decklid and driver's mirror, but nowhere else.

It could be a case of the paint/clearcoat 'flashing' before it hit the surface of the car, making the paint bond better to itself than the surface it is supposed to be sticking. Then, it may eventually peel. 

If you are going to have it repaired, make sure you tell a reputable shop what is happening. You don't want to have them paint/clearcoat over the problem, only to have it 'let go' in the future and take the new paint with it (because the new paint is bonded to the old paint). For best results, you'll want it sanded down, reprimed, repainted, recleared. 


P.S. I was tempted to buy a similar car that was for sale at the dealer across the street - in yellow. I hit my head on the A-pillar/roof frame every time I got in and out though.


----------



## DownRiverGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

My brother has the same model/year and has the SAME problem.

The car was not repainted or in a wreck. This is a common problem for that model GTO. Do a search on any GTO forum and i'm sure you'll find plently of posts of people flaming the subpar paint job :furious:

My brother had the dealer repaint it before his warrenty was up because they KNOW it's a common problem.


----------



## Dieseltech (Jan 22, 2010)

Downriverguy is right....I checked a GTO forum and there is a number of people with the same problem check out this site for some more info on it 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/thin-clearcoat-25013/ hope this helps!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Take this car to a " reputable" auto body shop. Ask them if they have any info on another GM paint recall for this brand and model. Dealers are not always honest about all recalls, all recalls are not issued a "Technical Service Bulletin" or number. Some GM recalls regarding paint quality have been handled by body shop notification and the customer will have to learn to go ask. So, do go ask if there is a bulletin out for this brand, model, and year.


----------

